# Looking for wiring diagrams 98 Frontier



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

Just wanted to ask before purchasing if there was any place you guys might know of to find a wiring diagram for my 1998 Frontier before I purchased a Haynes or Chiltons service manual. I have decided to stay away from the manuals on CD as I figured I would get ripped off. Trying to restore this young 98.

Thanks
My98Front


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

go here
PhatG20 - Downloads


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Go to Carfiche.com. They have a 2001 Frontier manual available for a free download. Most things are similar between the trucks except for the airbag troubleshooting sequence. It's about 4,000 pages of PDF files-much better than Chiltons( I have both).


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

@ AsleepAltima Thanks for the link, has just what I need but so for unable to download, the downloads start and quit at about 50%

@himilefrontier Thanks for the link will try it.

My98Front


----------

